# Prison Bitch Name Generator



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's a link that assigns you a prison bitch name:
Oz Prison Bitch Name Generator

I'm Juicy Ass. What is your name?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL Wish-Bone


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

"The fist"


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That's farking funny. My bitch name is Sugar p*ssy


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

either: alter boy or sugar p*ssy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine is Long Dong Kong!!!!







Beat that!!!!


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

mines Finger f*cker rofl


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: asspick


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Ball Boy?









im not a happy camper


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

tubby bitch...............
screw that...
y cant i hav somthing cooler


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

uhhhh mine was "c*ck sucker" haha how imbaressing i never wanna go to prison


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ass-poker


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz (Feb 5, 2004)

"Hung Muther"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Just call me "f*ck Stick" from now on please.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

great i'm "knob goblin"

not sure how i feel about that ...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

im c*ck gobler not happy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got "ass executioner"


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

sh*t stain..


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

One Nut







lmao


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

mouth mangler? wtf? :bleh: lol!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Long Dong Kong


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sugar plum fairy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He Whore


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

twinkle toes :laugh:


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

heh i put my buddys name in and his came out as mouth mangler too


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im Jockstrap Jockey







My prison name sucks ass


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

boy p*ssy


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i'm whore







but i really like slut tho









hahhaha


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

:laugh:

I got cum queen


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Salad Tosser


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

Turd Tapper


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

"the bastard"


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

The Necrophiliac


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I shall be called DILDO HEAD.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Count Suckula


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

"Turd Knocker"....Eeeeeeewwwww.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

"hung muther" I can see it now... I'll be that manly looking chick lifting weights all day in my cell at the womens correctional institute....







hahahaaaaa


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

im a "Whore' LOL


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

hahaha my sister got "The Piss Guzzler'


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

My g/f got SWEET LIPS.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sh*t STAIN.. ahhaha.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Water Boy


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Longest one, my sis in law is Ugly snake bitch twat :laugh:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

That was hillarious, I typed my friend's name in there and it said, "Self Toucher". We have a pic of him from a poker party and it did look like he was playing with himself :laugh:


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

Twinkle Toes


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Yo this Slick Dick, and next time I come, I'ma want some cocktail...FRUIT!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Mines Ugly skank bitch twat? wtf?
or Ass Mangler


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

mine says im count suckula


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh yeah, *Hot Hole*


----------

